# Solved: Windows has detected an IP address conflict



## jonnyl (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,

I have been having router/wireless internet issues since my internet provider had to come out and fix the outside lines. Ever since then I get the Network Error: "Windows has detected and IP address conflict" whenever my laptop and my wife's try to use the wireless at the same time. I have tried release/renew of my IP address and also reseting my router to factory settings to no avail. I am lost at this point on what I should do next. Can someone give me a hand? Thanks!

Computer info and ipconfig/all:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 4020 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 119232 MB, Free - 68693 MB; D: Total - 340706 MB, Free - 298564 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. , N71Jq, 1.0 , BSN12345678901234567
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jonathan>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JLAKIN
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-4B-D6-CF-FD-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-CF-FD-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7140:a087:733:14ec%12(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.20.236(Tentative)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 303844310
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-73-0B-A5-48-5B-39-6C-D4-6A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-6C-D4-6A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7B4C4597-CFF3-4EC5-9C46-F3EA2A49B01E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{AC88DE5E-CE6E-4FC1-A8C8-5C170896B3C7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{23F7C067-D055-427A-807C-463F6038417F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jonathan>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
I assume that his wireless connection worked once ?
Let's do a few things.
From a Johnwill postConfigure DHCP for Windows Vista.
1.	Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
2.	Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
3.	Click on Network and Sharing Center.
4.	Click on Manage network connections.
5.	Right click on Local Area Connection and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
6.	Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
7.	Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
8.	Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
9.	Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
10.	Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
11.	Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
12.	Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
13.	Restart your computer.

Then:
Stack repair for XP and Vista.
Courtesy of Johnwill of the Networking forum.

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.

Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

Reboot the machine.


Then let's see another ipconfig /all


----------



## jonnyl (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for helping me. I did everything you asked. The IP address and DNS were already set to automatic. I did the stack repair too. Here are the results from ipconfig/all

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jonathan>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JLAKIN
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-4B-D6-CF-FD-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-CF-FD-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7140:a087:733:14ec%12(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.20.236(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-6C-D4-6A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7B4C4597-CFF3-4EC5-9C46-F3EA2A49B01E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jonathan>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JLAKIN
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-4B-D6-CF-FD-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-CF-FD-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7140:a087:733:14ec%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 2:15:58 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 2:15:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 303844310
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-73-0B-A5-48-5B-39-6C-D4-6A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-6C-D4-6A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7B4C4597-CFF3-4EC5-9C46-F3EA2A49B01E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jonathan>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

This looks like a working wireless connection.
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-CF-FD-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7140:a087:733:14ec%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 2:15:58 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 2:15:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 303844310
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-73-0B-A5-48-5B-39-6C-D4-6A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## jonnyl (Mar 19, 2011)

You are right. It works when I connect to other networks in our area, and also when it is the only computer connected to my wireless internet. But when there is a second computer on it, I get the message saying there is and IP address conflict. Do you think a new router would make any difference?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:I assume then that the first ipoconfig /all was when another laptop was on your wireless network and the second is when you are on alone ?
If you can get a good wireless connection when on alone,I do not think a new router would fix this.
Let's look at a couple of things.
Let's see an ipconfig /all from the other laptop.Can it get on while you are on or does it have the same issue ?
Take a look at the router.Make surer that the dhcp pool(from which ipaddressses are assigned has enough available #'s to assign.Probably not a problem,but take a look.
Although you might try a router reset(reset button held in for at least 15 seconds) and re-enter your current settings.


----------



## jonnyl (Mar 19, 2011)

alright..Here is the ipconfig for the other computer. The first is with no other computer on the network. The second is with both computers on it. I found that the computer that is on the wireless first will continue to have access however the second one to be added will get the IP conflict warning. Also I noticed my iphone won't connect either. When I look at the IP address and details on my phone, it is blank for each one. not sure if that helps at all.

I checked the router and it says 100-149, and I tried the hard reset on the router too.

*Other computer when connected by itself*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Saphron17>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Saphron17-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-80-EC-58-FE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3B-9F-AC-B7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a89b:b475:93b7:f386%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 1:18:20 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 4:27:01 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184557371
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-9E-40-93-00-1A-80-EC-58-FE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3807:1b44:ba2c:f24c(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3807:1b44:ba2c:f24c%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{67B967B5-F7F1-45F3-B63A-6A1ACC7390BB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Saphron17>

*Other computer with both computers connected and this one is connected second

* Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Saphron17>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Saphron17-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-80-EC-58-FE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3B-9F-AC-B7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a89b:b475:93b7:f386%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184557371
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-9E-40-93-00-1A-80-EC-58-FE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D780B10F-5E63-4963-9F64-9DCC91B06FAE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{67B967B5-F7F1-45F3-B63A-6A1ACC7390BB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Saphron17>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please describe your network (including brand and model of modem, routers, switches and how they are interconnected). You apparently have two Dhcp servers on your network or are sometimes trying to connect to somebody else's network.


----------



## jonnyl (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a Motorola DSL modem, a Linksys WRT54GC Wireless G router. The router is connected by an ethernet cord. 

Whenever I connect to my wireless network and the other computer is already connected, I first get the error that there is an IP address conflict, then it will take me off the name of my network and say I am connected to an unknown network w/o internet access. It will bounce back and forth with the name of my network and the unknown network. Does that make sense?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Linksys WRT54GC defaults to 192.168.1.1, so that explains one connection.

Is the model-less Motorola DSL modem actually a modem/router with LAN address 192.168.1.254? If not then I guess you sometimes connect to a neighbor's network (e.g., Saphron17-PC in post #7). If so, do you have the modem connecting to a LAN port of the Linksys?


----------



## jonnyl (Mar 19, 2011)

The Motorola DSL modem is just a modem but it does have the LAN 192.168.1.254 

Wow...Just looked at the back of the router and you helped me realize that the modem was going into one of the LAN ports. awesome

So I am not getting the IP address conflict anymore. but I am still not able to connect to the internet for either of the computers. What should I do next?


----------



## jonnyl (Mar 19, 2011)

BTW, here is the new IPconfig/all

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Jonathan>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JLAKIN
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-4B-D6-CF-FD-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-CF-FD-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7140:a087:733:14ec%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 8:55:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 8:55:33 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 303844310
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-73-0B-A5-48-5B-39-6C-D4-6A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-6C-D4-6A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{AC88DE5E-CE6E-4FC1-A8C8-5C170896B3C7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{23F7C067-D055-427A-807C-463F6038417F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7B4C4597-CFF3-4EC5-9C46-F3EA2A49B01E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Jonathan>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Motorola modems are addressed by 192.168.100.1.

Your "modem" is a modem/router combination unit. You need to choose *one *of the following alternatives.

1. Bridge the modem/router to make it work as a modem only.

2. Change the LAN subnet (e.g., to 192.168.3.x) of one of the cascaded routers.

3. Use the Linksys WRT54GC as an ethernet switch and wireless access point (this would probably be my choice) as follows.

JohnWill's procedure (Aug. 30, 2008) for configuring a secondary router as a switch and, optionally, wireless access point follows.

*Connecting* two (or more) *SOHO broadband* routers together.

_*Note*: The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. [You will not need a cross-over cable if one of the "routers" is a computer.] Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## jonnyl (Mar 19, 2011)

Perfect! I changed the starting IP address on the Linksys to 198.168.2.1 and the internet started working. I tested it out on my wife's computer too and hers is getting the internet as well. Thank you so much for your help. I would have been stuck paying AT&T tech support way too much money to show me that I put the ethernet cord in the wrong port!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

